# Database Discussions > MySQL >  Relationships

## DevDream

Hi

I need some help implementing one to one /one to many relationships... Doesnt seem to work? In mariaDB? Any suggestions? 

Thanks

----------


## DevDream

Any response?  

No PMs so I can send the code privately ? 
Thanks

----------

